# Honolulu City Council votes to ban most short-term vacation rentals on Oahu



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Apr 14, 2022)

I can understand that if I were a full time owner.  Too many party people.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Jules said:


> I can understand that if I were a full time owner.  Too many party people.


As an owner of a property in a tourist country, and also as a traveller who uses Air BNB's or rental homes  .. I can see both sides.

I have never been to Hawaii so I don't know if holidaymakers bring problems there, but it seems from that video they're targetting second home owners, from letting out their homes, as there's a housing shortage for locals.

however that's pretty much the same in any holiday country....and while it might be a laudible idea, Hawaii will have to ensure that it has enough Hotel rooms available at an affordable price for all the people who can no longer rent an AirBNB if they're not going to risk losing all the tourists money ...


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)

They are not the first, in the Florida Keys most vacation rentals can only be for a period of 28 days or more.  https://www.monroecounty-fl.gov/701/Special-Vacation-Rental-Program

I have owned vacation rentals, and lived in an area where most of the homes were vacation rentals.  As you say @hollydolly this can be a double edged sword.  I can see not wanting temporary party people as neighbors, however doing this has to lower real estate values.  Rentability effects price.

Also most homeowners who rent have less political power than those who live in a place.  They usually live somewhere else and don't vote where their house is...  This was a very real problem where I used to live and own rentals.  I was one of very few rental owners who voted locally.  Policies were mostly decided by locals who did not own rentals.  I was just ignored...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2022)

AirBNBs and short term rentals exacerbate already tight housing markets.  Hawaii has oodles of hotels, probably more than locals would prefer.  

I understand and agree with Honolulu's decision.


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2022)

Jules said:  ^
I can understand that if I were a full time owner. Too many party people.
______________________

Since party people are party people whether they stay a short time or a long time,
then what's the difference as to how long they stay. Long term party people are annoying longer, no?


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 15, 2022)

Talk about timing, I just got this email from VRBO, just this evening:

_Property  #392095
Reservation ID  HA-8KSWNB
Arrive Jul 31, 2022    
Depart Aug 3, 2022    
Nights 3    
Guests 2 adults, 2 kids, pets    
Host name Angie Jackson    

Message from the host    

Rob;
I am so regretful to inform you that my property is no longer available to rent. My HOA recently barred short term rentals and one owner sued my VRBO neighbor successfully to establish this ruling. I am so sorry. Please see the attached letter and I will be refunding you fully.

Sincerely; Angie Jackosn  _

Right now I really hate HOAs...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 15, 2022)

Personally I would never live in a place with an HOA. Would never do well with some one telling me what I can or can't do on my own property. For that matter would never live anywhere with enough people to have one. I can see both sides for those who choose to live in town/city.


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2022)

@Alligatorob, was that in Hawaii?



Lara said:


> Jules said:  ^
> I can understand that if I were a full time owner. Too many party people.
> ______________________
> 
> ...


I think you’d find that most longer term renters aren’t full time party people.  Lots of young people get a week off and live it to the hilt.  Don’t blame them but no thanks if that’s in my building.

From what I understand in Hawaii, the elimination of short term rentals is only in non-resort areas.  Still allowed in prime tourist sections.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Alligatorob, was that in Hawaii?


No, Montana...


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Lara said:


> Since party people are party people whether they stay a short time or a long time,
> then what's the difference as to how long they stay. Long term party people are annoying longer, no?


I have owned a couple of short term rentals, only had a party problem once; learned how to screen the party folks out.  I had strict, but not easily enforced, rules.  Just seeing the rules seemed to scare the worst of them off.  I also got a bit better at interviewing prospective renters.

I got out of the business just because it was too much trouble for the relatively small profit.  Not because of the renters.  I also have had a few longer term rentals, more problems with tenants there than in the short term things.

You can have problems with neighbors, short term renters or full time residents...


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 16, 2022)

Perhaps it's hotel special interest groups lobbying for the restrictions, a bit like the riff between Uber and taxis.

Depending on the renters, I prefer short term. If you don't like them, their gone in a week or two.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Perhaps it's hotel special interest groups lobbying for the restrictions


I think there is something to that.


Jules said:


> I think you’d find that most longer term renters aren’t full time party people. Lots of young people get a week off and live it to the hilt.


As a former landlord for both I can tell you my problems were more with long term renters than short.   Just my experience, I know a lot of people believe otherwise.  Don't know that anyone has ever really done a study or generated reliable statistics.


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think there is something to that.
> 
> As a former landlord for both I can tell you my problems were more with long term renters than short.   Just my experience, I know a lot of people believe otherwise.  Don't know that anyone has ever really done a study or generated reliable statistics.


I believe the issue is for the other owners in the neighbourhood, not the owners of the rental properties.  

I really like using short term rentals but I can see the other side of this too.  It only takes a few inconsiderate renters to spoil if for everyone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> I believe the issue is for the other owners in the neighbourhood, not the owners of the rental properties.


I lived for about 15 years in a neighborhood that was over half short term rentals and rarely had a problem, no more than from long term occupants.  


Jules said:


> It only takes a few inconsiderate renters to spoil if for everyone.


Same can be a problem for longer term occupants.

I know this is a common perception, but from my experience I am not sure it's true.


----------

